# Need AristoCraft SD45 wiring diagram...sources???



## dbt (Oct 26, 2008)

Bought a used AristoCraft SD45. I like it, but it needs help with lights. So I'm looking for a wiring diagram for it. The AristoCraft site has manuals and exploded diagrams, but no wiring diagram. Doing a search on this forum and at AristoCraft's forum yielded no archived info.

Any tips on where I might find one?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/sd45_tips.html 

This is for a first run unit, later models may differ


----------



## dbt (Oct 26, 2008)

gws: Thank you very much; that should do it. Even if mine is a later run, I'll bet I can do some educated guessing on wire color from this.

Cheers,
Dennis


----------

